

Ask HN: Hacker Resume - musiic703

How should a programmers resume look like?
======
yulaow
Personalized for each job position you are looking for, nicely formatted and
well organized, all the main data on the first page (often the big part of
recruiters do not even read the other pages), at least one link to something
(your github/sourceforge/personal_blog/etc) in which they can see some
exemples of your code/coding_style and if you have a list of other jobs you
have done in your life please put first a list of those strongly related to
the job position you are looking for now, then a second list with all the
others.

------
amccloud
I've had much success with
[http://resume.amccloud.com](http://resume.amccloud.com)

------
satyampujari
You may also try one of the creative hire-me campaign :)

[http://phildub.com/](http://phildub.com/)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FRwCs99DWg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FRwCs99DWg)

------
musiic703
Do modern resumes have a picture of one self?

~~~
bennyg
No. It'll either help you more or hinder you more.

Make it a nonfactor by not putting one on there. They'll validate your merits
without doing that. It's okay to put one on a portfolio - HR and future bosses
don't look at the portfolio first. They'll do that if your resume is up to
snuff.

------
musiic703
Great tips. Thank you.

